# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  هل تعلمون ان الرجل اجمل من المراه

## أمجاد الشموخ

*
هل تعلمون ان الرجل اجمل من المراه


هل تعلمون ان الرجل اجمل من المرأه ..!!!

عندما يُـذكر الجمال و الحسن فأنهم يقولون الجمال (( اليوسفي )) ..

نسبة إلى سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام ..

و قد كان (( رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم )) من أجمل البشر ...

و كذلك كان سيدنا(( آدم عليه السلام )) أجمل من حواء ...

غير أن (( حواء )) هي أجمل النساء ..

و يليها في المرتبة الثانية (( سارة )) .. زوجة سيدنا أبراهيم عليه السلام

هل تعلمون أن(( عيسى عليه السلام )) من جماله و حسنه ..

كان يـُــرى أن شعره مبلول بالماء و هو ليس كذلك ...

وهل تعلمون أن(( جبريل عليه السلام )) لم يتمثل بصورة بشر ألا بصورة رجل ...

ورجل من شده جماله .. فانه يشع نوراً ...!!!

غير ذلك فأن ما يميز الرجل هي اللحية ...

اللحية هي نعمة جليلة عظيمة تفضل الله

بها على الرجال وميزهم عن النساء

وجعلها زينة لهم لما تضفي عليهم من سيما الرجولة والهيبة والوقار.

غير ذلك فإن الرجل لا يحتاج لأضافاتٍ متعددة لأبراز جماله

من ثياب أو مجوهرات أو حرير أو مساحيق أو غير ذلك

و كما قيل .. جمال الرجل الأدب .... وجمال المرأةالــذهـــب ..!!!

هذا ليس مقصوراً على البشر فقط بل في الحيواناات ايضاً

فقد جعل الله سبحانه و تعالى الجمال في الذكور أكثر منه في الأناث

أنظروا ألى(( الأسد )) مثلاً ... هل هناك وجه مقارنة بين جماله او جمال(( اللبؤه )) ...!!!!

وكل ماهو جميل في الحيواانات فهو من صنف الذكر..!!!!!

هذا الواقع الذي يجهله الكثيرين..!!!

ويقال ان الرجل اجمل في عباراته .. وارق في حبه .. واخلص في مشاعره ..,,

فانت الاب الذي طالمااا حنوت علي وربيتني وكنت صديقا وقريباً ،،،

وانت الاخ الذي دائماا تكون سندي في هذه الدنيا الغابره ،،،

وانت الصديق الذي اراه بجانبي بكل صدق وتقدير ,,,

وانت الحبيب الذي معك اكمل نصفي الثاني واسير في الطريق,,,

فانت الاجمل حينما تلمس المرأه منك عطفك وحنااك

واخلاصك وضميرك

ووجود دائم بحب وسمو ,,,

وليس بقسووتك وجبروتك وظلمك وخيانتك,,,

وهذه صفاات الرجوله الحقيقيه اينما تكون ،،،

وليست فقط صفه (( ذكر )) تنهي الموضوع ،،،

فانت الرجل الاجمل حين تكوون رجلاً*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل يجب ان يكون الرجل كذلك وعند تعامله مع المرةا بشكل خاص 



مشكور امجاد ولكن يبقى الجمال جمال الروح والذات سواء من اي طرف

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الرجل أجمل بما ذكرت بصفاته الفطرية الكونية الرجولة بوقاره بهيبته بتفكيره بعطفه بحنانه بواقعيته بصدقه 

رائع جداً ما قرأته هنا 
سلمت يداك 


*

----------


## &روان&

راق لي ما قدمته

----------


## اليتيم العماني

شكرا لك لهذه اللفتة .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

حلوة كتير هاي العبارات

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الرجل الاجمل حين يكوون رجلاً

----------

